# Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom?



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm wondering about this, because I'm seeing more and more kemono fans joining FA, even though many of them don't read english.  Yes the kemono fandom does have fursuits and that, but not as fucked up as furries.
If you are still wondering, look it up.

If you are still confused, Dr Comet.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Dunno.  The porn is nice.  :]


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I sure hope they are to be honest, cause holy fuck that would be awesome.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Dunno.  The porn is nice.  :]


 I don't think anyone would disagree


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Probably, but reluctantly.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Kemonomimi is not anthropomorphic, but actually just people with animal attributes. Imagine the usual anthros about 70% and kemonomimi about 10%-15% in terms of furry.
I have never seen the anthro japjapjap fandom, but it can't be that different.

I wouldn't say it's the same and I wouldn't connect them together, although they can have relation in our days.


Kemonomimi porn? That's popular around some people I know, for some reason.


----------



## reaux (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

i dunno dude, there is tons of weird bizarre fucked up kemono porn out there.  i think they fit in just fine


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CynicalCirno said:


> Kemonomimi is not anthropomorphic, but actually just people with animal attributes. Imagine the usual anthros about 70% and kemonomimi about 10%-15% in terms of furry.
> I have never seen the anthro japjapjap fandom, but it can't be that different.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's the same and I wouldn't connect them together, although they can have relation in our days.
> ...


 I know the characters are less anthropomorphic, but it's still anthro nonetheless.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> I know the characters are less anthropomorphic, but it's still anthro nonetheless.


 
The word anthropomorphic means human form - so yes, kemonomimi are literally in a human form.

HAIMALOO is the only thing I can say about it's porn.


----------



## 00vapour (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Japan already has a furry subculture, http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/2ch


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Haven't heard of, nor do I wish to know more. Furries are already fucked up in some parts as is, so I think I'll keep what I have left of my innocence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



00vapour said:


> Japan already has a furry subculture, http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/2ch


 Oh so they've already been assimilated?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



00vapour said:


> Japan already has a furry subculture, http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/2ch


lrn2triforce

2CHANNEL IS NOT FURRY. Not in a nutshell, not in a car, the people that wrote it in wikifur know nothing about the meme culture. It has subsections, but 2chan is NOT furry.



RockTheFur said:


> Haven't heard of, nor do I wish to know more. Furries are already fucked up in some parts as is, so I think I'll keep what I have left of my innocence.


 
If you have heard about 4chan before 2chan it means that 


> @echo off
> del c:/windows/system32


appears in the innocence.
Also, you have seen nothing too bad yet, I hope.


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



00vapour said:


> Japan already has a furry subculture, http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/2ch


 Kemoshota...I think I'm going to go and commit suicide.

Oh wait never mind, it's Japan. I'll just go sit in a corner and cry deeply. 

Put an NSFW tag for the links in the link you provided.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CynicalCirno said:


> lrn2triforce
> 
> 2CHANNEL IS NOT FURRY. Not in a nutshell, not in a car, the people that wrote it in wikifur know nothing about the meme culture. It has subsections, but 2chan is NOT furry.


 I know wikifur isn't accurate, I'm using experience with kemono as a reference to talk about this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> I know wikifur isn't accurate, I'm using experience with kemono as a reference to talk about this.


 
A weak person like me wouldn't be able to accept such information. What experience with kemono? I don't really have any experience. I know it from my community, and a whole lot of kemonomimi lovers in minecraft forums who sent me a link to a site that features a lot of kemono art. That way I recognize it.


----------



## GingerM (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I don't know myself if they are, but I see no valid reason why they shouldn't be. Their fandom involves humans with superficial animal attributes, so why not? As CannonFodder noted above, they're basically a type of anthro.

(_kemono_, animal; _mimi_, ears; thus, 'animal ears', so the term applies to any character with animal ears - neko, kitsune, etc.)


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



GingerM said:


> they're basically a type of anthro.


 Not exactly, because anthro means man and morph means form. You can't really call a boy with dog ears anthropomorphic, because they're still human.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

It IS the furry fandom. Stop pretending that it isn't.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Kellie Gator said:


> It IS the furry fandom. Stop pretending that it isn't.


 
You go back to your cartoon porn :U


----------



## GingerM (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> Not exactly, because anthro means man and morph means form. You can't really call a boy with dog ears anthropomorphic, because they're still human.


 
Humans by definition are anthropomorphic, though.  I do see your point, though - correct me if I paraphrase incorrectly; you're essentially saying that _kemono _lack sufficient animal characteristics to qualify?


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



GingerM said:


> Humans by definition are anthropomorphic, though.  I do see your point, though - correct me if I paraphrase incorrectly; you're essentially saying that _kemono _lack sufficient animal characteristics to qualify?


 Pretty much, but furry and kemono share that common animal theme.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Only if they consider themselves furry. Also, don't confuse Kemono with Kemonomimi, guys.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Way I see it:  Kemono & Kemonomimi are not Furry by default.  One can present a case for things like Mithra, the case gets harder the closer you get to predominantly human to the point that - once the only traits are essentially "It has [x] animal's ears and tail" you're grasping pretty hard to make it an insta-portion of the fandom.

However, anything can be modified to be used by the Furry Fandom.  Just like how practically anything could be modified to be used by D&D fandom provided you have someone willing to fill out a stat-sheet for it.  Fuck, _Humans_ can be modified for fandom use through a bunch of means (ranging from generic "There's a hyooman in my story" to more outlandish explanations / criteria).  Just because you aren't part of the fandom, doesn't mean Furry won't grab and reach to use ya anyways.


----------



## Kreevox (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

The wikipedia article on the Furry Fandom mentions something about kemono not necessarily being part of the fandom, but the term furry can be used to describe it


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

nah we happy sitting between you and anime


Kellie Gator said:


> It IS the furry fandom. Stop pretending that it isn't.


 we existed within anime before the furry fandom :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CynicalCirno said:


> You go back to your cartoon porn :U


BUT I WANNA SHOVE MY OPINIONS DOWN EVERYONE'S THROATS :[



Crysix Fousen said:


> nah we happy sitting between you and anime
> 
> we existed within anime before the furry fandom :V


 Oh, really? When did it start?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Kellie Gator said:


> BUT I WANNA SHOVE MY OPINIONS DOWN EVERYONE'S THROATS :[
> 
> 
> Oh, really? When did it start?


 which one, the kemono art that existed for hundreds of years before the furry fandom or cartoons was thought of, or the new age one that starting to pick up along with anime.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Crysix Fousen said:


> which one, the kemono art that existed for hundreds of years before the furry fandom or cartoons was thought of, or the new age one that starting to pick up along with anime.


 The latter, because the first one doesn't count as a legitimate fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I had no idea there was a difference. I thought it was just the weeabo version of furries.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

As a Japanese, I can decisively say that Japanese Internet people will never assimilate with non-Japanese Internet people.

Just as no Japanese artist has ever posted in the forum, Japanese artists on FA will almost never interact with non-Japanese people, even if you are speaking your best Japanese. The culture is too closed and xenophobic. Japanese artists only come here because Japan still lacks a definitive pictures-of-animal-people site with both social networking and a large userbase.

It is almost impossible for non-Japanese people to communicate with Japanese people because we are almost uniformly opposed to talking to you gaijins. We also hate speaking in our terrible English under any circumstances. So for all of you people out there who are all excited that a real live Japanese artist is going to start commenting on your work, I'm going to have to disappoint you and say it's never going to happen.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Kellie Gator said:


> The latter, because the first one doesn't count as a legitimate fandom.


 that sucks as there are folks who enjoy that kind of work, like me


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



jcfynx said:


> As a Japanese, I can decisively say that Japanese Internet people will never assimilate with non-Japanese Internet people.
> 
> Just as no Japanese artist has ever posted in the forum, Japanese artists on FA will almost never interact with non-Japanese people, even if you are speaking your best Japanese. The culture is too closed and xenophobic. Japanese artists only come here because Japan still lacks a definitive pictures-of-animal-people site with both social networking and a large userbase.
> 
> It is almost impossible for non-Japanese people to communicate with Japanese people because we are almost uniformly opposed to talking to you gaijins. We also hate speaking in our terrible English under any circumstances. So for all of you people out there who are all excited that a real live Japanese artist is going to start commenting on your work, I'm going to have to disappoint you and say it's never going to happen.


 I forgot the japanese are xenophobic.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Dr Comet has been around for years, most other Kemono art has some big shoes to fill


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> I forgot the japanese are xenophobic.


You also forgot to not take jcfynx's post seriously.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



SirRob said:


> You also forgot to not take jcfynx's post seriously.


 No the japanese really are xenophobic


----------



## 00vapour (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CynicalCirno said:


> lrn2triforce
> 2CHANNEL IS NOT FURRY. Not in a nutshell, not in a car, the people that wrote it in wikifur know nothing about the meme culture. It has subsections, but 2chan is NOT furry.


 

I never explicitly said that 2chan was furry, it has furry subsections which proves my point that Japan has a furry subculture.


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



SirRob said:


> You also forgot to not take jcfynx's post seriously.


 He's right though to some degree.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> He's right though to some degree.


 Yeah that is true how japan is xenophobic, they won't even let in any foreigners even though their birth rate is dropping.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> No the japanese really are xenophobic


Yes, I know the stereotype. But don't you see the obvious flaw in that way of thinking? Like, I dunno, how not everyone's like that?


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah that is true how japan is xenophobic, they won't even let in any foreigners even though their birth rate is dropping.


 
While their population declines at an alarming rate, the Japanese are offering money to foreigners to leave their country forever. They and their children will never be allowed back, even if they were born there.



SirRob said:


> Yes, I know the stereotype. But don't you see the obvious flaw in that way of thinking? Like, I dunno, how not everyone's like that?



Japanese culture is Japanese culture. It's different. I can say "different" in a forum like this, full of people from all different cultures, because Japanese people would never feel comfortable here.

Emigrants are no longer considered Japanese and therefore do not count. See: the uchi and soto. So I am allowed to post here to my heart's content.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



jcfynx said:


> As a Japanese, I can decisively say that Japanese Internet people will never assimilate with non-Japanese Internet people.
> 
> Just as no Japanese artist has ever posted in the forum, Japanese artists on FA will almost never interact with non-Japanese people, even if you are speaking your best Japanese. The culture is too closed and xenophobic. Japanese artists only come here because Japan still lacks a definitive pictures-of-animal-people site with both social networking and a large userbase.
> 
> It is almost impossible for non-Japanese people to communicate with Japanese people because we are almost uniformly opposed to talking to you gaijins. We also hate speaking in our terrible English under any circumstances. So for all of you people out there who are all excited that a real live Japanese artist is going to start commenting on your work, I'm going to have to disappoint you and say it's never going to happen.


 
I communicate fine with two japanese people. I may not be their best friend, but they being japanese is not a factor of it. It may not be that exiting when they enter an international site, but when a foreign person enters a japanese site - that's where winds gather.

I also know that some of them go to 4chan.



00vapour said:


> I never explicitly said that 2chan was furry, it has furry subsections which proves my point that Japan has a furry subculture.


 
... >:[
That is all


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

The what fandom?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Kemonomimi = furry. It doesn't matter how little animal you put in a human; if it's there, it qualifies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Xipoid said:


> The what fandom?


 The short version is that furries aren't the only anthro fandom in the world, kemono is the japanese one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Commiecomrade said:


> Kemonomimi = furry. It doesn't matter how little animal you put in a human; if it's there, it qualifies.


 no, Kemonomimi = anime, adding ears and tail doesnt cut it no more for furries


----------



## Attaman (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Commiecomrade said:


> Kemonomimi = furry. It doesn't matter how little animal you put in a human; if it's there, it qualifies.


  So, I assume you think Shelob's a Furry?  How 'bout the Thrush in _The Hobbit_?  The Raven in Poe's aptly titled poem?

Or, going back to "tiniest bit of animal applied to a Human", do you think about 1/3 of the ST / SG fuzzy-forehead aliens are Furries?


----------



## Oovie (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> I don't think anyone would disagree


 I looked up kemono and witnessed what appears to be the worst double prolapse in existence. I am talking about both holes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

^l1zardman?
Yeah, he's a kemono artist, just for the love of god _don't ever_ look at any of his porn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I prefer Dragoon86 and Niking


----------



## rodox_video (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I prefer to call them "j-furries".


----------



## Vriska (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I'm pretty sure many people think it is anthropic because of the people dressed as animals.
It's not really that furry-ish, sure it's a animal costume but.. yeah.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

personally I do think the kemonomimi's are being integrated into the furry fandom, but personally I dont consider them furries at all. they're too human-like. but because of stereotyping and fucking weaboos who dont know shit, it's slowly coming together as a conglomerate.


----------



## Dreadlime (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Exhibit A (NSFW)(Image board)

Kemono art definitely seems relevant to furry interests, though I'd hesitate to call it furry. Most of the interaction between Furries and Kemono fans seems to be taking place on an individual basis, which is far from what I'd call wholesale assimilation. Given the differences in culture, I doubt any sort of a large scale merger of the two fandoms will take place.:mrgreen:


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Zrcalo said:


> personally I do think the kemonomimi's are being integrated into the furry fandom, but personally I dont consider them furries at all. they're too human-like. but because of stereotyping and fucking weaboos who dont know shit, it's slowly coming together as a conglomerate.


 I've seen some furries that are just as human-like, but yeah I get it.
I wonder what we're gonna call ourselves if they join together.


TishPug said:


> I'm pretty sure many people think it is anthropic because of the people dressed as animals.
> It's not really that furry-ish, sure it's a animal costume but.. yeah.


 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4037148/
Here's a example of a kemono costume.


----------



## Vriska (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4037148/
> Here's a example of a kemono costume.


 Now I see how it can be a unwillingly part of the furry fandom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4037148/
> Here's a example of a kemono costume.


...hail...himler?


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

the main difference between furry and kemono is furry's have muzzles and tend to be leaned on animal characteristics, whilst kemono's have flat faces like humans and tend to be leaned on humanistic characteristics.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Zrcalo said:


> the main difference between furry and kemono is furry's have muzzles and tend to be leaned on animal characteristics, whilst kemono's have flat faces like humans and tend to be leaned on humanistic characteristics.


 The main diference between furry fans is that some like "only the art" while others have fursuit secks. To me it seems that in furry fandom differences are bigger than furry/kemono ones. In fact, I wouldn't mind the two merging together. it would only mean that we have one more subgroup in the fandom (and we would become bigger what is one step closer to ruling the world!)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



TishPug said:


> Now I see how it can be a unwillingly part of the furry fandom.


 We are furry.  Kemono will be assimilated, their unique art style and costumes will be added to our own.  Resistance is futile.


Zrcalo said:


> the main difference between furry and kemono is furry's have muzzles and tend to be leaned on animal characteristics, whilst kemono's have flat faces like humans and tend to be leaned on humanistic characteristics.


 I think the non-muzzle faces are cooler.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Zrcalo said:


> the main difference between furry and kemono is furry's have muzzles and tend to be leaned on animal characteristics, whilst kemono's have flat faces like humans and tend to be leaned on humanistic characteristics.


 no
Kemono they tend to utilize MORE of the animal characteristics than furries do realy


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Crysix Fousen said:


> no
> Kemono they tend to utilize MORE of the animal characteristics than furries do realy


 So furries use human anatomy, while kemono's use more animal anatomy?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> So furries use human anatomy, while kemono's use more animal anatomy?


 aye, in other words they tend to reference more than furries do, meaning their foxes dont look like wolves like furries tend to do


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> We are furry.  Kemono will be assimilated, their unique art style and costumes will be added to our own.  Resistance is futile.


Resistance is futile. They can not resist gary's girth being mashed in to the crowd of furrys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Crysix Fousen said:


> aye, in other words they tend to reference more than furries do, meaning their foxes dont look like wolves like furries tend to do


 That'd actually benefit furries greatly if they learned to do this.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

the only furry art I really like:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaji/

and kemono's dont looke more like animals. they just look like anime people. period. their wolves, cats, foxes, bears, and fucking birds all look the same. at least in the furry fandom we try to make them look like animals.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Zrcalo said:


> the main difference between furry and kemono is furry's have muzzles and tend to be leaned on animal characteristics, whilst kemono's have flat faces like humans and tend to be leaned on humanistic characteristics.


 No, the difference is that kemono is from LOLJAPAN. Nothing else than that, really.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Kellie Gator said:


> No, the difference is that kemono is from LOLJAPAN. Nothing else than that, really.


 
no the real difference is that kemono's look like they were drawn by weaboos.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Zrcalo said:


> no the real difference is that kemono's look like they were drawn by weaboos.


 Whoa wait a minute, there are furries that aren't weaboos?  When the fuck did this happen?


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Kemono = furry
Kemonomimi = not furry

One is anthro the other is people with animals ears/tails/whatever but still people, right?
I like that too, but it's not really furry-furry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> That'd actually benefit furries greatly if they learned to do this.


 sadly there is two groups of Kemono as zcarlo talked about, but I'm more with the other one that does do referencing


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Kellie Gator said:


> No, the difference is that kemono is from LOLJAPAN. Nothing else than that, really.


 and I feel sorry for all other asians who are also kemono artist :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Crysix Fousen said:


> and I feel sorry for all other asians who are also kemono artist :V


 I know a couple.


Crysix Fousen said:


> sadly there is two groups of Kemono as zcarlo talked about, but I'm more with the other one that does do referencing


 I never noticed that before you said that, can you explain that?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> I know a couple.
> 
> I never noticed that before you said that, can you explain that?


 Zcarlo is correct in a way as there is two styles, the flat face and the animalistic ones, both are still kemono artist but different styles
Currently I'm following SinDoll as they left their FA and instead only post their art on their blog
They tend to utilize both styles.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Tada-! So here comes Japanese Kemono artist.
Iâ€™m quite surprise some people is actually interested in kemono culture. I was always wondering why on the Earth furry fandom doesnâ€™t give a shit about kemono culture. It is one of the biggest anthropomorphic cultures in world beside furry fandom!

Kemono and Furry both have similar origin. Assumedly, furry originated (or at least had strong influence of) Walt Disney Series. In Contrast, Japanese Kemono originated by Osamu Tezuka, the known author of W3, Bagi, Kimba, and various other anthropomorphic characters. In fact, Tezuka is strongly influenced by Walt Disney, so it isnâ€™t exaggerate to say we share common roots.

However, that does not make cultures completely same. Furry and Kemono have completely different cultural background. Some people already mentioned above, but furry tend to be likely human, whereas kemono based on animal. Alternatively, furry is more realistic, whereas kemono based on fantasy. (e.g. A muzzle of furry is longer than kemonoâ€™s.) Japanese kemono is more like â€œtalkative animalâ€ whereas furry is â€œanthropomorphic figure of myself.â€ Furry is subjective whereas kemono is objective.

My question is, why would you think kemono is part of furry just because it shares same concept, anthropomorphic? If you go to Pixiv, the Japanese art community website, and search tag â€œkemonoâ€, youâ€™ll see tons of kemono pictures which have totally different art style from furiesâ€™. 

So yeah, is kemono culture being assimilated into the furry culture? 
No. It is totally different culture which only shares same origin.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Tada-! So here comes Japanese Kemono artist.
> Iâ€™m quite surprise some people is actually interested in kemono culture. I was always wondering why on the Earth furry fandom doesnâ€™t give a shit about kemono culture. It is one of the biggest anthropomorphic cultures in world beside furry fandom!
> 
> Kemono and Furry both have similar origin. Assumedly, furry originated (or at least had strong influence of) Walt Disney Series. In Contrast, Japanese Kemono originated by Osamu Tezuka, the known author of W3, Bagi, Kimba, and various other anthropomorphic characters. In fact, Tezuka is strongly influenced by Walt Disney, so it isnâ€™t exaggerate to say we share common roots.
> ...



no Furries started from Star Trek, not once dealt with Disney until the new generation


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Tada-! So here comes Japanese Kemono artist.
> Iâ€™m quite surprise some people is actually interested in kemono culture. I was always wondering why on the Earth furry fandom doesnâ€™t give a shit about kemono culture. It is one of the biggest anthropomorphic cultures in world beside furry fandom!
> 
> Kemono and Furry both have similar origin. Assumedly, furry originated (or at least had strong influence of) Walt Disney Series. In Contrast, Japanese Kemono originated by Osamu Tezuka, the known author of W3, Bagi, Kimba, and various other anthropomorphic characters. In fact, Tezuka is strongly influenced by Walt Disney, so it isnâ€™t exaggerate to say we share common roots.
> ...


 Wow thanks for the input, 
+10 intelligience.

What I meant though is, yes I do realize they have different cultures and have different, but do you think they are joining together slowly or will in the future?
Also furries started out from science fiction, there was a anthro character in a star trek cartoon.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Wow thanks for the input,
> +10 intelligience.
> 
> What I meant though is, yes I do realize they have different cultures and have different, but do you think they are joining together slowly or will in the future?
> Also furries started out from science fiction, there was a anthro character in a star trek cartoon.


Sure is a nice input.

I myself do not believe they'll mix up. They can be on nearby tracks and sometimes cross, but they won't join to one track.
Why? You know the different culture blablablablabla; Until you go to the people. Furries - they are attached to their fandom, and won't leave it. Starting to like kemonomimi, which is humans based on animals, not like furry(animals based on humans), will cause other furries around to start an "anti-hyooman" fest and will not accept anything resembling humans. 
There are enough furries like that around. 

A crossbonder will have to face the question "Fandom or Kem?", even though he doesn't have to.
Who likes kemonomimi? No, they don't have a different culture. They are basically otakus, weeaboos, anything you'd like to call them. We arleady know that furry =/= otaku. Stating that the fandoms are joining together mean that otakus are joining together with furries. 1) Most otakus I know and I can base that as the whole community - do not know or like furry.
2) There are too many furries claiming they only like realistic art or cartoons(like K-Lee) and will not ever like the animanga drawing style, that kemonomimi uses.

I wouldn't say that Kemonomimi is an anthropomorphic community - because it means something has human attributes. Although, in this case, kemonomimi consists humans with animal attributes. That's different. It's not measured in levels, you know. Something already human has all human attributes possible, unless he's like bipolar or communist or something, adding human attributes to a human is like adding water to water - it won't change it's color. Like multiplying plus by plus - still positive.

Furries started out big time from animal cartoons - that's a fact. An anthro character being in a star trek cartoon is still not the origin of furries, even though I guess some masturbated at it.
There are crossbonders of the sort that like both, and will say that it joins together, but they are just stating an opinion.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Alright, sorry for my misunderstanding and impoliteness.


Crysix Fousen said:


> no Furries started from Star Trek, not once dealt with Disney until the new generation





CannonFodder said:


> Also furries started out from science fiction, there was a anthro character in a star trek cartoon.




Hmm, I never knew furry was originated from Star Trek Series. So, does furry become popular during 70s or 80s? Kemono become popular during late 80s or so with helps of Comic Market, which is largest comic fair in Japan, video game, and Internet communication media.



CannonFodder said:


> do you think they are joining together slowly or will in the future?




I believe language barrier is yet biggest issue. It is difficult to foresee two cultures bond into one without mutual language communication. Even though if there is awesome Translator that translate languages more precisely, what Kemoner and Furry expect from community is slightly different.

For example, Kemono culture doesnâ€™t have Fersona. Whenever I explain about this idea, often it confuses kemono people (or Kemoners. Thatâ€™s how they call themselves). Kemoner rarely theriomorphize oneself or explain oneself as an animal. Simply because they know they are human and nothing else. (I personally believe this kind of idea is originated by Japanese Shintoism.) This kind of variance of cultures could cause difficulty in bonding.

But at same time, I also believe we should take a hand of each other, and have a communication. I believe there wasnâ€™t much opportunity to do that before. After all, we are the two biggest anthropomorphic cultures in West and East.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Kemonomimi, that is totally different stuff. They hate us, we hate them. It is like comparing cake and muffin. Kemonomimi originated from idea of â€œdecoration makes girl prettier.â€ It is more similar to whole idea of cosplay. In contrast, Kemono is anthropomorphic animal figure. It sounds similar, but not quite same.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Hmm, I never knew furry was originated from Star Trek Series. So, does furry become popular during 70s or 80s? Kemono become popular during late 80s or so with helps of Comic Market, which is largest comic fair in Japan, video game, and Internet communication media.
> 
> I believe language barrier is yet biggest issue. It is difficult to foresee two cultures bond into one without mutual language communication. Even though if there is awesome Translator that translate languages more precisely, what Kemoner and Furry expect from community is slightly different.
> 
> ...


 Furry _officially_ started in the 80's.
there are some furries that don't have fursonas, but it's rare.  Explain it to them as a idealized version of a persona, but it's not that big of a deal.

Hmm I just had a idea, Fa should have a language option for people that can't read the control panel and that.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I have a better question.

_Who cares?_


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Liar said:


> I have a better question.
> 
> _Who cares?_


 I care, I like both furry and kemono.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> I care, I like both furry and kemono.


 
The only difference I see is that one's Japanese Asian with a slightly different style.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Liar said:


> The only difference I see is that one's Japanese Asian with a slightly different style.


 
Are you blind, then? In the 80's you could say "Asian" "American", but nowadays it expands. Kemonomimi features one consonant style, while the furry fandom has variables, and people making their own styles, or basing them on others. I care, because I know. I already opened my eyes.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Hmm I just had a idea, Fa should have a language option for people that can't read the control panel and that.



Kitora made a Japanese translation add-on for FurAffinity <http://dragon.vorwarts.com/blog/archives/2008/0320_929.php>, but seems like it doesn't doing much...
I believe that is because mainly three reasons:
1.) translation tool doesn't completely translate whole site,
2.) Though if it translates a whole website, you still have to use online translator to read what person wrote to you.
3.) they already have community site for artist, Pixiv, which obviously contains more kemono arts and able to communicate without language barrier. Who cares about furies!!

  Well, but Iâ€™m being optimistic. Iâ€™m helping/forcing Japanese kemono artists to use FA. It is only tiny amount so far, but itâ€™ll be larger gradually I guessâ€¦

  At same time, Iâ€™m bit worried about cub and chibi issue. Since kemono tend to be cute, they often end up having huge head with tiny body so-called â€œchibi.â€ And I believe furry is very picky about that. Arenâ€™t they?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CynicalCirno said:


> Are you blind, then? In the 80's you could say "Asian" "American", but nowadays it expands. Kemonomimi features one consonant style, while the furry fandom has variables, and people making their own styles, or basing them on others. I care, because I know. I already opened my eyes.


 
I don't see the point, really. You can draw in that style and call it furry. 

Is it bad to have variables in art? The only difference I see is the style, which can be easily replicated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Liar said:


> The only difference I see is that one's Japanese Asian with a slightly different style.


 In reality there's barely anything separating us.
All it'd really take is for furries to start liking kemono art as well.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Alright, sorry for my misunderstanding and impoliteness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt mind the two fandoms being seperate, specially if fur fags like Kellie Gator and generic ones are always gonna still go about and CLAIM anything anthro is part of the furry fandom. Its probably Kemono way of doing things is why I'm without a fursona but a series of characters.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> In reality there's barely anything separating us.
> All it'd really take is for furries to start liking kemono art as well.


 
I don't see why they wouldn't, considering it's p much the same thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Kitora made a Japanese translation add-on for FurAffinity <http://dragon.vorwarts.com/blog/archives/2008/0320_929.php>, but seems like it doesn't doing much...
> I believe that is because mainly three reasons:
> 1.) translation tool doesn't completely translate whole site,
> 2.) Though if it translates a whole website, you still have to use online translator to read what person wrote to you.
> ...


 I just made a thread asking Fa to try this
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86968-language-option?p=2251939#post2251939
There should be a massive project to do this, also holy crap I watch kitora also.

There is a cub version for kemono.
Chibi doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Yea, I kinda assumed the difference between kemono and kemonomimi, but a lot of people like making kemonomimi personas. It's not too terribly common I don't think, but they exist. 

I like all three of the styles and now that I have a better understanding of it than I did a few days ago. Someone correct these if they're wrong. 

Western anthro Kemono 2 Kemonomimi 

That right?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Liar said:


> I don't see the point, really. You can draw in that style and call it furry.
> 
> Is it bad to have variables in art? The only difference I see is the style, which can be easily replicated.


 
Variables in art is a good thing. It never is exactly the same.

We may have contradictions in which kemonomimi we're talking about.
This is the kemonomimi I am talking about. I know no kemonomimi featuring 40% or more anthropomorphicism.
I will not change my opinion. What I am talking about is the one end of kemonomimi, but even though somewhat furry art exists in ***, I wouldn't take it kemonomimi. I'd just make another name for it.


EDIT
Yeah, sorry for that. Willow just explained me the difference, so I now know. In the kemono case, I'd just say it's the western furry drawn in animanga style.
kgo


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Kitora made a Japanese translation add-on for FurAffinity <http://dragon.vorwarts.com/blog/archives/2008/0320_929.php>, but seems like it doesn't doing much...
> I believe that is because mainly three reasons:
> 1.) translation tool doesn't completely translate whole site,
> 2.) Though if it translates a whole website, you still have to use online translator to read what person wrote to you.
> ...


 on Chibi...no...on cub, as long its not porn you wont get bitched at


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> Yea, I kinda assumed the difference between kemono and kemonomimi, but a lot of people like making kemonomimi personas. It's not too terribly common I don't think, but they exist.
> 
> I like all three of the styles and now that I have a better understanding of it than I did a few days ago. Someone correct these if they're wrong.
> 
> ...


 Don't quote me on it, but I think you're right, seeing as Kemonomimi means "animal ears". I only know this because one of my favorite anime characters mentions "Nekomimi" a lot (cat ears) and isn't anthro, she just wears a cat ear headband sometimes.


CynicalCirno said:


> Variables in art is a good thing. It never is exactly the same.
> 
> We may have contradictions in which kemonomimi we're talking about.
> This is the kemonomimi I am talking about. I know no kemonomimi featuring 40% or more anthropomorphicism.
> I will not change my opinion. What I am talking about is the one end of kemonomimi, but even though somewhat furry art exists in ***, I wouldn't take it kemonomimi. I'd just make another name for it.


 I was talking about kemono.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Crysix Fousen said:


> on Chibi...no...on cub, as long its not porn you wont get bitched at


 
Problem is, it IS porn.
There are some type of kemono such as
Kemoshota (kemono+boy) and kemorori (kemono+lori).
I'm so sure this kind of art is strictly banned in FA.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> There is a cub version for kemono.
> Chibi doesn't matter that much.


 "Kemonoshota" and "Kemonololi" simple enough I guess. :/

Usually people would tell you whether or not what you're looking at is really a boy/girl or just a chibi of an older character.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Problem is, it IS porn.
> There are some type of kemono such as
> Kemoshota (kemono+boy) and kemorori (kemono+lori).
> I'm so sure this kind of art is strictly banned in FA.


 
As long as it has fur and a muzzle, the admins are a-ok with child porn!


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Problem is, it IS porn.
> There are some type of kemono such as
> Kemoshota (kemono+boy) and kemorori (kemono+lori).
> I'm so sure this kind of art is strictly banned in FA.


 FA sits in the US, which currently have no laws banning cub porn like how the United Kingdom did their laws which blanketed cub porn.

So no you wont get in trouble, but you will get bitched at by furs who dont support cub porn...like me

Gawd I got so much flak for being a co-owner of that Penny Inn group of the recent thing they doing of cub porn...and oh being connected to betawolf now


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Liar said:


> As long as it has fur and a muzzle, the admins are a-ok with child porn!


 The sad part is that it's true. The AUP only says you can't upload shotacon and lolicon involving humans of any sort. Which bars kemonomimi at the very least.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Problem is, it IS porn.
> There are some type of kemono such as
> Kemoshota (kemono+boy) and kemorori (kemono+lori).
> I'm so sure this kind of art is strictly banned in FA.


 It's not banned, but alot of users don't like it.
Loli and shota is though.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

As I mentioned above, kemono and kemono-mimi is totally different!
The whole idea of kemono-mimi is originated with idea of human body with animal-like decoration; whereas, kemono is anthropomorphic animal.

I donâ€™t think it is very clever to mix up these two.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> The sad part is that it's true. The AUP only says you can't upload shotacon and lolicon involving humans of any sort. Which bars kemonomimi at the very least.


 
Which sucks, because loli catgirls are like a porn staple for me :1


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> As I mentioned above, kemono and kemono-mimi is totally different!
> The whole idea of kemono-mimi is originated with idea of human body with animal-like decoration; whereas, kemono is anthropomorphic animal.
> 
> I donâ€™t think it is very clever to mix up these two.


 I knew that, I was just pointing it out.

Kemoshota and kemolori aren't against the rules on FA.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Oh, so kemoshota and kemorori arenâ€™t banned in FA. That is good news.
I mean, donâ€™t take it wrong. Iâ€™m not saying â€œyesâ€ to cub porn, but I just donâ€™t want kemono art to be banned in FA only because it is foreign and unusual.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> Oh, so kemoshota and kemorori arenâ€™t banned in FA. That is good news.
> I mean, donâ€™t take it wrong. Iâ€™m not saying â€œyesâ€ to cub porn, but I just donâ€™t want kemono art to be banned in FA only because it is foreign and unusual.


 Right. All cub porn is allowed, but underage humans are not.

Because American laws are kooky like that.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> As I mentioned above, kemono and kemono-mimi is totally different!
> The whole idea of kemono-mimi is originated with idea of human body with animal-like decoration; whereas, kemono is anthropomorphic animal.
> 
> I donâ€™t think it is very clever to mix up these two.


 You can upload any form of kemono- porn except kemonomimi. They count as demi-humans



			
				AUP said:
			
		

> *Loli/Shota*
> Fur Affinity does not permit illustrated images of sexually immature  humans  and demi-humans under the age of 18 in mature situations (aka  "loli" and  "shota"). Demi-humans include: Elves, Dwarves, Fae, Satyrs  or otherwise fully  human characters with minor additions of ears, tails  or paws.



As a shota fur though, a slight misconstruing of the title yea, I honestly don't care. But I can't help but get this really ill feeling in the pit of my stomach whenever I see the porn. Off site of course and not very often. I'll only see the clean side of everything here that doesn't slip past the filter.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Is it just me or is thread going in a bad way?

Back on topic, please?


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or is thread going in a bad way?


 It's not just you, but the worst is always to be expected. Especially in the Den.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Is it just me or is thread going in a bad way?


 
Oh crap, yeah. Cub porn = thread death. Let's talk about kemono.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> You can upload any form of kemono- porn except kemonomimi. They count as demi-humans
> 
> 
> 
> As a shota fur though, a slight misconstruing of the title yea, I honestly don't care. But I can't help but get this really ill feeling in the pit of my stomach whenever I see the porn. Off site of course and not very often. I'll only see the clean side of everything here that doesn't slip past the filter.


 
Protection for furry themed porn? That's normalsecution! I thought it'd be just variablesecution. "Just because it's furry and not human or demi human all it's loli - shota porn is perfectly fine".


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Liar said:


> Oh crap, yeah. Cub porn = thread death. Let's talk about kemono.


 Quick everyone back on subject, so Imuhata what are the main differences between a kemono costume and a fursuit?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Quick everyone back on subject, so Imuhata what are the main differences between a kemono costume and a fursuit?


 
As far as the imu explained in the previous pages, it's the same as the difference between a cosplay and a fursuit.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Quick everyone back on subject, so Imuhata what are the main differences between a kemono costume and a fursuit?



That, Iâ€™m not really sureâ€¦ Iâ€™m just regular kemoner, and I donâ€™t know much about fursuit, or Kigurumi what we call.
Oh, by the way, there are many factions in kemono such as fursuiters faction, an artists faction, gay faction, and so on. Often, and sadly, they hate each others. Used to there wasn't any relation between artists and fursuiters, but nowadays, many famous artists start making fursuits for hobby. 

Japanese fursuit is slightly different from American fursuit according to what I heard from Japanese fursuiters. Japanese fursuit is more tend to be cuterâ€¦ Hmmm. Let me ask someone who is really into it.

EDIT:
Oh my bad, I misunderstand. I thought you were asking about difference between American and Japanese fursuits.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> That, Iâ€™m not really sureâ€¦ Iâ€™m just regular kemoner, and I donâ€™t know much about fursuit, or Kigurumi what we call.
> Oh, by the way, there are many factions in kemono such as fursuiters faction, an artists faction, gay faction, and so on. Often, and sadly, they hate each others. Used to there wasn't any relation between artists and fursuiters, but nowadays, many famous artists start making fursuits for hobby.
> 
> Japanese fursuit is slightly different from American fursuit according to what I heard from Japanese fursuiters. Japanese fursuit is more tend to be cuterâ€¦ Hmmm. Let me ask someone who is really into it.
> ...


 Sounds like the furry fandom

But yeah that's almost identical to the furry fandom.
I have noticed that about kigurumi they are cuter.


----------



## Imuhata (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I donâ€™t think there is kemono costumeâ€¦at least not as I know. I mean, what do you mean by kemono costume? You mean like kemono-mimi? Or Cosplay?
Anyhow, I donâ€™t think costume is not that popular in kemono community. Some people might wear tails and ear just for fan, but that is about it. In furry convention, most likely you see a dealer that sells tail and ear, but that isnâ€™t same in Japan. (Matter of fact, I believe they only sells dojinshi.) Kemoner is not very enthusiastic about transforming into animal as I mentioned earlier.

According to my Japanese fursuiter friend, there are various different between furry fursuit and kemono fursuits. Such as eye (furry fursuit tend to have cartoon eye versus kemono fursuit have anime eye,), color (furry fursuit is more bright and vivid compares to kemonoâ€™s), and species (furry fursuits is more diversed).  He also pointed out that difference between furry fursuit and kemono fursuit is just like artistic difference.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Imuhata said:


> I donâ€™t think there is kemono costumeâ€¦at least not as I know. I mean, what do you mean by kemono costume?








That's a kemono costume, and yes there are kemono costumes.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> That's a kemono costume, and yes there are kemono costumes.


 Why am I having this sudden urge to commit suicide?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> That's a kemono costume, and yes there are kemono costumes.


 what.... exactly am I looking at here?

Wait, is that a digimon? It looks like a weird fat version of a digimon...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I don't know what that thing is, but I have an urge to hug it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Heckler & Koch said:


> what.... exactly am I looking at here?


A eastern dragon with fur instead.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Heckler & Koch said:


> what.... exactly am I looking at here?
> 
> Wait, is that a digimon? It looks like a weird fat version of a digimon...


 
looks like zangoose fucked an anime chick and this popped out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Zrcalo said:


> looks like zangoose fucked an anime chick and this popped out.


 Welcome to japan.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



CannonFodder said:


> Welcome to japan.


 Now in 30 seconds all of you gonna get tentacle raped and sadly listening to me saying this just wasted you at least 10 to 15 seconds, NOW GET OFF THE PLANE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

You know what's pathetic, I've been a furry for five years, and only last year did I realize that kemono was not the japanese name for furry.
Which means I've been a member of both for years and didn't know it.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

I still don't really see what the huge difference is between the two honestly. It seems like two names for the same thing except one is more anime-ish.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't really see what the huge difference is between the two honestly. It seems like two names for the same thing except one is more anime-ish.


 The only real reason why we haven't become one is the language barrier.
Hence why Fa should have a choose language option.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't really see what the huge difference is between the two honestly. It seems like two names for the same thing except one is more anime-ish.


 Kemono characters lack a muzzle.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> Kemono characters lack a muzzle.


 That's not a very big difference though = /


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> Kemono characters lack a muzzle.


 Some of them do, it's just not popular.
Like how there are furries that don't have muzzles, it's just not popular.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Willow said:


> Kemono characters lack a muzzle.


 actually wrong
Some do, just the preferred style is without
just like how furries prefer a muzzle


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*



Crysix Fousen said:


> actually wrong
> Some do, just the preferred style is without
> just like how furries prefer a muzzle


 Oh hey just found a good clip comparing the two side by side.
[video=youtube;mmEvhurXJMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmEvhurXJMc[/video]


----------



## Waggleton (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Is the kemono fandom(japan anthro fandom) being assimilated into the furry fandom*

Ok, so I just started hearing about "kemonos" a few minutes ago and after some digging found this forum page.

I read some comments and I am a little confused on what they are. I am right in thinking they are basically Japanese furries? I read a few places saying they are more human than furries tend to like.


----------

